# 88 pulls Eggliner Coaces



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Hooked 88 up to my Eggliner Coaches for a Memorial Day run, all was fine till it started raining. 








Note that the inner loop is starting to come together behind it and dual tracks now on the metal bridge!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty neat Jerry


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Jerry, you gave me a chuckle.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Is that loco considered an A or a B unit.


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

What a neat combination of imagination, wit and craftsmanship.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Treeman on 05/25/2009 7:12 PM
Is that loco considered an A or a B unit. 


*I think thats a A,B,A that didn't stop fast enough in the last town. 
Neat Jerry.. 
*


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I think it's called A-B-Normal.  

Cool train. Raining cats and dogs here, so no luck with the Memorial Day special on the TRR. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Charp shorts dude 

Needs some baby moons....


----------

